# Look vs Pinarello geometries?



## starrdog7 (Aug 3, 2007)

i was in my LBS getting fitted up for a bike the other day, i wanted the 585 ultra. After all my measurements, flex, reach etc were taken the LBS started telling me the geometry of the Pinarello was better suited to me? i therefore left with no bike now undecided what to do? 

I have compared the geometries although it seems very insgnificant the differences? is anyone a geometry guru that can tell the differences as i am still sold on the Look frames?


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm not a fitting expert by any means. Does the LBS have both LOOK and Pinarello? If not, I wouldn't take him at his word at all that the geometry of one is better for you than another. Even if they carry both, I wouldn't take him at his word that the geometry of one is better for you than the other. While some clues may lead him to make a logical assumption, it surely isn't conclusively correct. Only you can tell which geometry you prefer by trying both.


----------



## starrdog7 (Aug 3, 2007)

yep, they sell both although do not allow test rides so i either trust him or go with what i think looks better. Tough choice when all i really like the appearence of are the look frames


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Don't allow test rides? That is nuts. I wouldn't buy a bike from them unless you knew exactly what you wanted with zero doubt. And even then, I would then get it online and do some bargain shopping since I did not require the LBS's in-person expertise and service.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

And if you want the 585 Ultra, the frame itself is MSRP at $3000. Please don't plop down $3k-$6k without test riding the bike. Please.

Do they have a favorable return/exchange program if it doesn't work out at least? You can even find that online (competitive cyclist comes to mind that offers such a condition on the purchase).


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

PM Chas. He works at Look USA, and he should be able to direct you to someone that should give you a test ride. I would immediately cross an LBS off my list if they didn't give test rides.

As for geometries, the numbers you should be most concerned about comparing are seat tube angle, head tube angle, effective top tube, front center, head tube length (can affect seat to handlebar drop). In fact, an easy way to get an eyeball on a comparison is to use
BikeCAD. All you have to do is plug in the numbers and compare the output. I only use the free, online BikeCAD, so when I compare geometries, I export each "bike" from BikeCAD as an image, then import it into Photoshop where I overlay that with another "bike" to compare. You can do the same thing with printouts.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Forrest Root said:


> bikeCAD


Wow that is awesome. I am a design/drafter by trade and was going to use AutoCAD to plug in my Moots geometry to see how other frames compared, so I could know what I would need in regards to riser stack height, saddle setback, stem length, etc. Good find!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice cad program...
but back to the issue. I wouldn't buy a bike from that LBS, for two reasons, no test riding, and pinny better suited to you than look. That's hogwash, unless the bike you're seeking is a TT bike, (which the pinny is) and the Look is a tricycle. If it's good enough for Thor Hushovd, it may just be good enough for you. 
C'mon. It's not like you're a plumbing contractor comparing a utility van to a honda prelude. We're talking about bike frames. If the top tube is a fraction shorter than the other, than scootch the seat back, get a laid back post, or a longer stem or all three. 
If the geometry is drastically steep on the Look, and your planning on long and relaxed rides, then maybe he's got a point. But I'm willing to say it isn't the case.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

What size Pinarello and what size Look are you comparing? I test rode both and even did the competitive cyclist week long demo on the Paris Carbon and hated the bike despite "the numbers" being "better" for me on the Pina.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

One ¿benefit? to the Pina is the hallucinagenic forks and seatstays. Personally, they make me throw up a bit in my mouth.


----------



## dbmather (Apr 18, 2006)

To the OP - no test ride equals no sale, unless you know exactly what you want from previous ownership or extended test ride elsewhere. What you are describing with this LBS is the cycling equivalent of a car dealer selling both BMW and Mercedes, and saying (with nose very firmly and snootily elevated in the air) to pick one without a test drive. No way does this LBS get my business.


----------



## esl (Aug 11, 2007)

My LBS has some frames but no built up bikes. They will have to order a frame in my size. Should I expect them to order a frame, build it up to let me test the frame before buying? They sell Pinarello, look, BMC and Orbea, all of which I am considering. I know I will buy the bike through this shop but I also want to see how they ride.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*need more info...*

If you want the specific difference, you need to post the sizes of each frame being considered. It's simple to predict what the difference in the bike setup would be, by comparing the geometry charts.


----------



## starrdog7 (Aug 3, 2007)

LBS similar to ESL, no built up's and they are small and do not want to order a frame in just for a test ride. My frames will be the 55. I think i will fly to LA or Colorado if i have to to get sized up!!!!


----------

